# Falla en notebook/laptop



## beto23 (Ene 3, 2014)

Hola a todos, en principio Feliz 2014!!!!!

Los molesto para ver si me pueden orientar un poco, tengo una notebook Sony Vaio modelo PCG-61611U, la misma tiene un procesador AMD y placa de video externa ATI Radeon, como software Windows 7. La máquina tiene una antigüedad de 2 años y medio (uso hogareño).

En fin, estando con la máquina trabajando de repente se apagó y no volvió a encender nunca más, es decir, se puso la pantalla negra y queda el led de encendido prendido. En un principio pensé que era la pantalla así que le puse un monitor externo y no se ve nada descartando en un principio falla en el lcd.

Luego comencé a desvincular periféricos de manera progresiva como para descartar fallas que no permitan arrancar el sistema; desvinculé los puertos usb, el disco rígido, la Ram y por último el micro procesador, ademas de esto probé el cooler para ver si se había quemado y alimentándolo de manera externa funcionó perfecto.

En fin, lo único que no pude probar fue sacar la pila de la Bios pero me fue inaccesible, está entre el teclado y la mader, pero no logré desarmar esa parte.

Me quedé sin opciones, cuando uno la arranca no hace nada, ni se siente el cooler encender, y a como mucho después de muchos intentos arrancó unos segundos y apretando F2 entre a la Bios pero a los 4 segundos se apagó nuevamente.

En fin, será el micro????, se puede probar algo más como para descartar alguna falla???

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 4, 2014)

Huele a fallo en soldaduras. Suelen revivir con un reflow


----------



## beto23 (Ene 4, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, en un principio voy a reemplazar la pasta disipadora y luego veré como encarar el tema. 

Disculpame, un reflow al micro?, te pregunto por que está montado sobre un zócalo, no está soldado directamente a la placa. Subo una imagen.


----------



## tiago (Ene 4, 2014)

Hola @beto23

Lo que te recomienda @Scooter es un reflow al chip que controla los gráficos, en éste caso el que está al lado del microprocesador que tiene pinta de ser un AMD ( ATI ) Radeón. En éste caso tienes puente Norte y GPU (Gráficos) en un mismo chip.

Como puedes observar, éstos chips están compuestos por un cuerpo verdoso de fibra laminada con algunos condensadores esparcidos por su superficie y un núcleo rectangular con un aspecto que recuerda al cristal de un espejo, que contiene los circuitos del procesador.
 El dibujo te muestra el perfil de éstos chips, que están soldados al PCB mediante esferas de plomo, a su vez el núcleo de éste chip está soldado al cuerpo laminado verdoso y rectangular también con éste tipo de esferas, aunque mucho mas pequeñas:



El problema viene cuando las altas temperaturas de trabajo afectan a éstas esferas, degradando el estaño con el que están formadas y haciendo que pierdan contacto con su correspondiente conexión, provocando malfuncionamiento del equipo.

Diagnostico:
Para comprobar que esferas son las que fallan, se calienta el núcleo del chip con una estación de aire caliente regulada a unos 200º C, soplando el aire caliente sobre el núcleo durante unos 20 - 30 segundos.
Si después de ésto y colocado de nuevo el disipador, el equipo responde, el problema está en las bolitas que conectan el núcleo con el cuerpo verde del chip, y se soluciona haciendo un reflow.

Si el equipo no reacciona, el problema está muy probalemente en las bolitas que unen el chip al PCB y lo mas conveniente es hacer un reballing. 

Saludos.


----------



## beto23 (Ene 4, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la explicación, muy clara y completa!
Una consulta más, ...la única opción es con una estación de aire caliente?, pasando cerca un soldador de estaño no sirve?.

Saludos y nuevamente gracias!


----------



## beto23 (Ene 4, 2014)

Muchas gracias Tiago y Scooter, les cuento que le hice un "reflow" al chip de video, y lo pongo entre comilla por que seguí el siguiente tutorial (



) en el cual a falta de una estación de aire caliente lo hice con un secador de pelo convencional de 1800w.

En fin, luego del reflow le reemplacé la pasta disipadora (le puse la color gris) y la máquina arrancó sin problemas aparentes. Ahora tendré que ver cuanto dura esta reparación y entender el motivo del calentamiento de la máquina, ya que la compu tiene más de 2 años de uso y es la primera vez que le pasa algo de esta gravedad.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Ene 5, 2014)

Hola @beto23

En el video se vé lo que sería la prueba que te comentaba arriba para determinar si es reflow o reballing lo que necesita el equipo.
Efectivamente, el equipo arranca, aunque como no se ha llegado a la temperatura adecuada volverá a fallar al cabo de unos dias.
Tanto el reflow como el reballing se deben hacer con una máquina que controle la temperatuta y el tiempo de exposición al calor. Ahora ya sabes que tu equipo puede salir funcionando con un reflow. Si tienes ocasión llévalo a un SAT que disponga de medios y que le hagan el trabajo definitivo con el equipamiento adecuado.

Saludos.

PD: Acuerdate de desmontar el ventilador que porta el conjunto disipador y eliminar la suciedad que se acumula entre las aspas y la parrilla radiadora de calor, por donde tira el aire.


----------



## beto23 (Ene 5, 2014)

Nuevamente gracias por los consejos, en breve llevaré el equipo a la única empresa que tiene los equipos para este tipo de trabajo en la zona donde vivo.
Estoy un poco más tranquilo al saber que el problema tiene solución y no tengo que descartar una máquina con tan solo 2 años.

Gracias.


----------



## beto23 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola y gracias ante todo.

Les escribo para comentarles que finalmente llevé la notebook para realizarle un reballing al chip de video (como bien me dijeron, mi reballing casero duró sólo unas horas!!!). 

El costo total fué de $800 y la máquina quedó aparentemente bien. Me recomendaron usarla con una base cooler (ya la compré) y no castigarla mucho con juegos pesados y horas de video por los antecedentes de la misma.

Saludos


----------



## condor12 (Nov 12, 2022)

Buenas a todos*. E*staba *revisando* una port*á*til, cuestión que despu*é*s de descartar y *revisar,* d*í *con que es problema del chip de video*.
L*a laptop funciona, pero no da imagen*, *entonces, empec*é *a buscar alg*ú*n lugar que haga el trabajo, pero los precios son astron*ó*micos.
Ya hab*í*a hecho algunos trabajos as*í *antes, aunque las herramientas no eran m*í*as, decid*í *empezar a buscar las herramientas e intentar realizarlo.
Tengo el stencil para el reballing, pero la soldadora de infrarrojos también es bastante cara aqu*í *y por una sola laptop*,* obviamente no me es rentable comprarla y no es como que me vaya a dedicar a esto.
Otra idea que ten*í*a es*,* buscar algunos prototipos hechos con arduino o similar.
Sinceramente no es una laptop nueva y quisiera experimentar.
*¿*Alguno de ustedes tiene alguna experiencia con esto? Gracias de antemano*.*


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 13, 2022)

Con pistola de aire caliente, papel aluminio de cocina, ya puedes hacer un reballing y/o reflow


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 13, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Con pistola de aire caliente, papel aluminio de cocina, ya puedes hacer un reballing y/o reflow


El papel aluminio de cocina no se adhiere, no se recomienda, tampoco el que tiene adhesivo porque después de retirarlo deja muchos residuos.
Lo mejor es la Cinta Kapton, esta sí que funciona muy bien para proteger los componentes aledaños.
Y solo es aplicable en zonas que lo requieren, por ejemplo: capacitores electróliticos o zonas con plástico no tolerante al calor.
En tarjetas pequeñas no es indispensable una máquina para reballing, porque no se pandea, en tarjetas grandes sí, porque el calor aplicado a un solo lugar tiende a doblar la tarjeta y no se adhieren las esferas de estaño del centro.
Luego viene el enfriamiento, que tiende a enderezar la tarjeta y eso causa otro problema de hasta rotura de pistas.
Por eso se recomienda el precalentado de la tarjeta, para evitar pandeos, y esto es muy controlado por el PID de la máquina.
Yo creo que si no tienes el equipo especial para este tipo de reparaciones, es mejor no hacer inventos caseros.
No siempre salen bien, y esto lo digo porque aquí llegan varios equipos con intentos de reballing que mueren por ver vídeos de youtube.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 13, 2022)

Al final sigue siendo lo mismo, yo también tengo la mía antigua que la hicieron sonar con un reflowing mintiéndome y diciendo que era un reballing y cambiarle la placa madre hace que no se vea tentadora la idea por lo antigua que es y el costo de la misma, y acá veo que con el reballing de una antigua pasa algo similar. Como que recuperar a veces notebooks antiguas suele ser todo un desafío además de que el costo no convence, la verdad, las sigo considerando un tanto descartables.
Incluso poner andando una antigua de torre más modernas con algunos agregados (disco sólido y una placa de video económica) me sale más barato que recuperar la notebook.

Lo único que se me ocurre es venderla para repuestos, aunque la verdad, poco te dan.




beto23 dijo:


> Me recomendaron usarla con una base cooler (ya la compré) y no castigarla mucho con juegos pesados y horas de video por los antecedentes de la misma.
> 
> Saludos


Sip, el cuento de siempre del rendimiento de una notebook para tareas pesadas frente a una de torre XD.




D@rkbytes dijo:


> No siempre salen bien, y esto lo digo porque aquí llegan varios equipos con intentos de reballing que mueren por ver vídeos de youtube.


Como que no me sorprende XD


----------



## jazsit (Nov 13, 2022)

La pantalla de la notebook puede quedar negra si hay un controlador de gráficos dañado o un problema con la luz de fondo de la pantalla LCD. Para probar la pantalla, puedes conectar un monitor externo y reiniciar el equipo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 13, 2022)

jazsit dijo:


> La pantalla de la notebook puede quedar negra si hay un controlador de gráficos dañado


Eso solamente podría pasar con el SO, pero no en el Boot. En dado caso se puede usar el controlador básico tras un reinicio en modo seguro.


jazsit dijo:


> un problema con la luz de fondo de la pantalla LCD


Eso es muy común, e inclinando la pantalla se puede ver rastro de vídeo.


jazsit dijo:


> puedes conectar un monitor externo y reiniciar el equipo.


Prueba elemental, y si no hay vídeo yo *uso esto* antes de cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Alexis0159 (Nov 13, 2022)

Lo ideal luego del reballing o reflow sería colocar un trozo pequeño de aluminio entre el chip y el disipador para que haga un poco de presión, luego de coloca un poco de pasta térmica, yo tuve el mismo problema con una laptop anterior, la usaba mucho para jugar hasta que se le quedó negra la pantalla, lo que hice fue calentar el chip con el cautin hasta que encendio la pantalla, le puse un trocito de aluminio entre el chip y el disipador y me duró un buen tiempo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 14, 2022)

Alexis0159 dijo:


> le puse un trocito de aluminio entre el chip y el disipador


Esto se hace si no tienes el pad térmico (la gran mayoría de veces).
Lo ideal es un trozo de cobre, pero por lo que sale, te conviene aluminio....


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2022)

Tomo nota de lo del aluminio, tengo un equipo en el que lo voy a probar.


----------

